# French Tolls



## WingPete (Jan 29, 2006)

Been working out routes through France and need to know how the tolls are priced.
In the guides, it refers to "normal motorhomes" being charged same as car and caravan, which incurs a 50% extra over a car.
But it goes on to say 3.5 ton trucks and HGV's are 3 times the car price.
Having an Autotrail 3.5 ton and 3 axle motorhome, am I considered as being a truck or normal motorhome? 
Loads of money to consider if using toll routes.
 I know there are others, but mean 5 hrs extra driving.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

My 4,250kg motorhome has always been charged at class 2 which is what you describe as same as car and caravan. 
I believe that in accordance with the regulations and being over 3500kg that I should be charged class 3 but I never have been.
I suspect that there are height measuring devices but not weight ones or axle counters at the tolls. I suspect though that some owners of obviously very large MH's have been charged at class 3 either by operator intervention or some other means.


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

The toll booth will auto-detect your vehicle height and if you are in an unmanned lane will try to charge you class 3

You can press the "Help" button which will generate a phone call to "someone" who, after you say the magic word "camping car" will hopefully reset the charge to class 2

This is OK as far as it goes but while you are repeatedly pressing the button if the call is not being answered (and this has happened to us) you will be creating a hold up and there will be lots of horn blowing etc from behind

After that it's a question of whether you can stick to your guns despite the hassle and whether you want to risk a real person coming over to investigate

In your case with a tag axle I believe you are class 3 anyway so you may not want to attract too much attention...


When you enter a manned lane, it's down to the operator to notice your extra axle...

Sometimes they don't and sometimes they don't even notice the TOAD either - that's always a bit of a result as with the toad and at 4+ tonnes we are class 4 - which is really expensive.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Doesnt seem to be any clarity to it really. Seems to be luck of the draw. Ours should always be class 2 but occasionally it has come us as class 3. I just press the intercom button and say Camping Car! Class 2 and it seems to change.

Then again I hardly use them, didnt at all on this years trip.


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

Your class 4 but if you are under 3m tall stick to the automated lanes and you should get through as class 2 
James


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

Looks like he is over 3.00m either way

Auto-Trail Frontier Comanche	

Length 8.73m (28'7")	

Width 2.35m (7'8")	

Height (hi line) 3.10m (10'2")	

Height (lo line) 3.03m (9'11")	

Cheers

Dave


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

More detail on the classes for toll purposes

WingPete - looks like you are indeed class 4 albeit only just on height

Give it a go on an auto (unmanned) lane - you might get through as class 2 as there's not much in it and you can always press the button (once 8) )

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Evs54 (Mar 11, 2013)

WingPete said:


> Been working out routes through France and need to know how the tolls are priced.
> In the guides, it refers to "normal motorhomes" being charged same as car and caravan, which incurs a 50% extra over a car.
> But it goes on to say 3.5 ton trucks and HGV's are 3 times the car price.
> Having an Autotrail 3.5 ton and 3 axle motorhome, am I considered as being a truck or normal motorhome?
> ...


Autotrail Mohawk just had my SANEF Tag bill for September . From Marseille to Calais cost me £80 class 2 all the way no problems .


----------



## Roadhogg (Oct 6, 2012)

With the sat dome we are also over 3metres high. On the first unmanned toll we were charged class 2 so quickly pressed the print receipt button after paying & produced this at any toll booth (& there were quiet a few) who tried to charge us class 3 (1 even tried to charge us class 4)
As we were driving through France we used mostly toll roads & only payed class 2.


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

Evs54 said:


> WingPete said:
> 
> 
> > Been working out routes through France and need to know how the tolls are priced.
> ...


When you register for the SANEF Tag, don't you have to declare/prove the size and weight etc of the vehicle?

Cheers

Dave


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi. 

We had a burstner 748 for 7 years and 99% of the time we got charged class 4 so in the end we avoided the toll roads like the plague.
If you have loads of dosh then use the tolls and miss all the beautiful parts of France.

steve & ann. ----------- teensvan


----------



## gavinskii (Dec 31, 2012)

What a crazy system.

So class 2 MH must be under 3.5t GVW and under 3 m high

Class 3 MH must be over 3.5t GVW and over 3 m high.

As I have an overhead bed, so I am over 3m high, but GVW is only 3.4t.....am I wearing out the french autoroutes more than a 3m high van? No I don't think so either....

I used tolls for only half a day in the summer and felt violated by the cost :evil: 

So my take on it following my first 1/2 day was drive down the lovely roads, pick up decent food from local producers and get your diesel at the cheapest prices from supermarkets. 

Using my route mapping, when I compare between motorways and alternatives (A roads) it presumes I must be driving at French National Speed limit for motorways of 130Kmh or 81MPH. I am usually driving at closer to 60MPH. So the real difference in time saving isn't there IMHO.

So doing it this way it's a win, win, win. It turns my circa 25MPG MH into an uber economical 40MPG MH using my own personal "gavenomics" for the reasons above and not paying tolls.

8)


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

It should be born in mind that the French give you a choice to use or not to use the toll roads, I choose not to. Also the French don't pay any road tax except that that is collected on fuel, so toll revenue helps build roads. Where there are toll roads there is alway an alternative route if there isn't then there isnt any toll charge. For my part I much prefer to travel on the N roads and enjoy rural France, even if that mean taking a little longer to get there. 

Wobby


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

The problem here is the tag axle...
If they spot it and sometimes they do you will pay extra..

My autotrail is above 3500kg and over 3mtr.. When (rare) I have used toll's then it's always been charged as a Class 2....
Only time it gets charged extra is on any unmanned booths but now I definately avoid them..


----------



## Evs54 (Mar 11, 2013)

HarleyDave said:


> Evs54 said:
> 
> 
> > WingPete said:
> ...


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

Sorry but its not "easy" that won't work if your not class 1 or 2. We have a tag and use it on our MH and cars. I tried it on a hire van which was too big but not much bigger than our MH. You get onto the autoroute OK and it beeps as normal but when you come to leave or pay for a section you can't without paying if it detects you are too high. We ended up with a man coming over and explaining we were over 3m so had to pay by card. 
Our MH is 3.05m at the very highest point of the roof but manage to go as class 2 on the tag. 
If you don't make it as a 2 on the auto lanes try the maned booths and hope they allow you but sometimes you will have to pay as a 4. We had a tag axel hymer and 8 out of 10 charged us as a 4. 
James


----------



## Evs54 (Mar 11, 2013)

JP said:


> Sorry but its not "easy" that won't work if your not class 1 or 2. We have a tag and use it on our MH and cars. I tried it on a hire van which was too big but not much bigger than our MH. You get onto the autoroute OK and it beeps as normal but when you come to leave or pay for a section you can't without paying if it detects you are too high. We ended up with a man coming over and explaining we were over 3m so had to pay by card.
> Our MH is 3.05m at the very highest point of the roof but manage to go as class 2 on the tag.
> If you don't make it as a 2 on the auto lanes try the maned booths and hope they allow you but sometimes you will have to pay as a 4. We had a tag axel hymer and 8 out of 10 charged us as a 4.
> James[/quote
> ...


----------



## WingPete (Jan 29, 2006)

*Thanks*

Grateful thanks to all responders to the question. So many variations though, just to make it interesting.

Seems like I will bite the bullet and go, class 2 or 3 or 4.

Will let you know how it goes when home again.

Lucky I am not hauling the twin axle trailer this time as well ! 8O


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

yes i always get charged cat 4 over 3.2mtr and the twin axel which makes the difference but when going through a maned toll is it usualy cat 2.....


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

During our recent September trip we were automatically identified as class 4 every time. 
Had to press the assistance button every time and was always reclassified as class 2.

My wife negotiated in her usual "Franglaise", 
"Bonjour, en anglaise camping car" or words to that effect. 
Worked every time charges reduced by 50% we were towing a motorbike which I assume they could not see. 
Van 3.2M high & 3.5ton


----------



## Tezmcd (Aug 3, 2009)

I too have an autotrail mohhawk loline which is a fraction over 3 meters - then I had a sat dome fitted which has probably taken the highest point to maybe 3.3 meters (I haven't measured it)

Would I get reclassified for having the sat dome?

Going to France for the first time next year so interested to know


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Tezmcd said:


> I too have an autotrail mohhawk loline which is a fraction over 3 meters - then I had a sat dome fitted which has probably taken the highest point to maybe 3.3 meters (I haven't measured it)
> 
> Would I get reclassified for having the sat dome?
> 
> Going to France for the first time next year so interested to know


Who knows for sure. It depends upon the beam of light or whatever they use detecting it. One peage may detect it, the next may not.


----------



## Evs54 (Mar 11, 2013)

Tezmcd said:


> I too have an autotrail mohhawk loline which is a fraction over 3 meters - then I had a sat dome fitted which has probably taken the highest point to maybe 3.3 meters (I haven't measured it)
> 
> Would I get reclassified for having the sat dome?
> 
> Going to France for the first time next year so interested to know


Buy a SANEF tag ready make sure you place it so the detectors pick it up , makes life a lot easier especially for the passanger the windows on these Ducato's are a bit on the small side to go fiddling with the ticket machines .


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

It does seem a good idea, but for us it is not very cost effective as we only used two very small tolls during our last 10 week tour.
I agree about difficult to access the ticket machines through the window. We have a door on the near side of our A Class Exsis and the window does not go all the way down. Kath has real problems reaching.


----------



## biggles777 (Jan 18, 2006)

Our EuraMobil is 2.99m high 7.5 m long and 4000 kgs , Sanef toll worked until I put Sat Dome on roof then the height measurement things they have a the exit booths found the height straight away , which must be 3.4 m or just under , and got charged class 3 . I even got shown the camera image on the operators TV screen when I tried to argue . So I've sent it back ,and you do get a refund !
I find it just as easy to use credit card now , or avoid the toll roads if possible .


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

I think you need to chose tactically whether you go through automated or manned tolls depending upon the circumstances. My van is a tag axle, over 3,500kg but just under 3.0m. Going through the automated tolls in the summer we were coming up Class 2. Had we gone through the manned ones then a fair chance that it would have been Class 3 or 4. Conversely if your van is twin axle but over 3.0M then you probably have a better chance at the manned booths unless you are prepared to blag it.


----------



## tuscancouple (Jan 29, 2007)

We've just returned from a five week trip around France and our RV is over 3m, weighs 6,4 ton and we have a trailer. So we should come up as a class 4 and always do on an automated lane, however at all of the manned booths we were given class 2. 

So we started to press the call button, as advised on here, and most of the time it worked as the toll was reduced down to class 2. 

Though when we came northboud across the Millau bridge in June this year we had a brief discussion at the booth and were still given, rightly, class 4. Going southboud a few weeks ago, with no prompting from me, we were given class 2!

I'm blowed if I can work it out, so just decide anything below a class 4 is a bonus 

Mick


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

I always avoid peage sections of motorways as well.

My normal cruising speed is about 55mph for Easton's of economy, so I can see no good reason to pay good money to travel at 55 on a motorway when I can do 55 on a free section of non motorway. 

The added bonus of using non peage is that I come across all sorts of interesting places that I would miss if going via peage.

Having said that if time is of the essence then you have little option other than to use the them. 

On my limited forays onto the French motorway system I have noticed that the auto height reading device is about 10-15 metres PRIOR to the actual point where you insert your money/credit card so I don't think you can fool the system. My AT is 3.05m and I have always used a manned booth or if charge class 3 at an auto booth tried the "camping car" approach, which has always worked (VERY limited experience though)


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Basically the OP's van is class 4, those with experience of getting away with class 2 are lucky and you may well be but be prepared to cough up the exorbitant class 4 rate. 

Strangely although there are countrywide rules / laws here, very very often different regions / departments / people interpret the rules to suit themselves, hence the various experiences related here.

Worth checking but most AutoRoute's routes are actually greater distance than the N or D roads, the only dis-advantage with the non toll route is roundabouts, the French seem to have an obsession with them. The majority of motorhome owners drive around the 55-60 mph mark so often the extra roundabouts are negated by the lesser mileage.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

WingPete said:


> Been working out routes through France and need to know how the tolls are priced.
> In the guides, it refers to "normal motorhomes" being charged same as car and caravan, which incurs a 50% extra over a car.
> But it goes on to say 3.5 ton trucks and HGV's are 3 times the car price.
> Having an Autotrail 3.5 ton and 3 axle motorhome, am I considered as being a truck or normal motorhome?
> ...


Hi

We have a Swift tag, and according to the info on the tolls website, we are class 4. Yes I know occasionally you might get through as a 2, but we do not risk it. We were caught out!

Toll free all the way for us. Some toll free routes are not much longer in time than the motorway as some routes are shorter in distance.

My advice is do not chance it.

You can email the toll people, tell them your vehicle, height, length, weight, number of axles and tell them where you are going from and to. They will reply with the class and the price. YES you can do this on line but some will doubt the accuracy....

Below are some of our toll free routes.

Our tried and tested toll free routes

Russell


----------



## Philippft (Feb 16, 2008)

Have you considered not using toll roads or using partial toll roads. France has a surprising number of non toll motorways and duel carriageways.
Try using this download to plan your route. Scroll down and you will find the section on tolls and take it from there.

http://about-france.com/travel.htm#tolls


----------



## orridge (Apr 30, 2013)

We used a few toll roads over summer in our Eura Mobil A class which is under 3m but the aircon unit gives it a higher profile and without fail if we went through a manned toll booth we were a class two but unmanned it was usually class 3 or even 4.

Most of the time a press on the help button and explanation of being a camping car switched to class 2.

On particular toll north of Paris heading to Calais the Operator wouldn't budge but a lane operator came over and argued we were class2 and after a few minutes of them arguing in French we paid class 2.


----------

